# Visa Advice and Serive



## Annie Wong (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi dear all friends, 

this is Annie, very happy to know you all, we are visa agent in China any friends who need visa advice or information, just let us know

Visa House/Annie 
wechat:visahouse-annie 
email:[email protected] 
Visa service & china driving license & Invitation Letter & Translations Service

Have a nice day!
regards
Annie


----------



## Annie Wong (Oct 23, 2015)

*who live in Shenzhen*

HI dear all

is there any guys live in Shenzhen?


----------



## pgpeachie19 (Jan 5, 2016)

Dear Annie,
I am an American looking to move to China for work. My boyfriend who is also an American is going to move with me. What kind of visa should he apply for so that we can live together in China? what are the requirements?

please help!!
thanks,
phoebe


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

pgpeachie19 said:


> Dear Annie,
> I am an American looking to move to China for work. My boyfriend who is also an American is going to move with me. What kind of visa should he apply for so that we can live together in China? what are the requirements?
> 
> please help!!
> ...


I think you need to contact Annie direct. I know that she will reply.

Zhongshan Billy


----------

